# DC area trainer and doggie daycare



## gracyelu (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi! I'm new to the DC area. I live in Falls Church, VA. Can anyone recommend a trainer and/or a doggie daycare facility? I'm looking for a trainer who is specific to GSDs. Thanks!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Dog Sense Unlimited in Rockville, MD. Will be worth your trip.

http://www.dogsenseunlimited.com/


----------

